# [Solved] No battery icon on Asus Laptop

## lunita

Hi all!,

I've a new Asus laptop and I have no battery icon on gnome tray. I followed the Gentoo acpi howto, but no way to add any battery icon. I've got a compiled laptop-mode-tools and is on startup.

Kernel: 3.0.6

[...]

/proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state:

   state:      open

/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC0/state:

   state:                   off-line

/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state:

   present:                 yes

   capacity state:          ok

   charging state:          discharging

   present rate:            26145 mW

   remaining capacity:      70815 mWh

   present voltage:         16075 mV

/sys/class/power_supply/AC0/online:

   0

acpi modules 

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

I have cpufreq up and running, so I think Acpi is configured OK.

I tried too to set up through gnome->System->preferences->power management and check 'always show icon, but it does not appear.

Wmbattery:

medea ~ # wmbattery 

Error: No APM, ACPI, or SPIC support in kernel.

I installed acpi4asus, no differences.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,Last edited by lunita on Mon Nov 14, 2011 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Do you have gnome-power-manager emerged?

You could also check this out.

----------

## lunita

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Do you have gnome-power-manager emerged?
> 
> You could also check this out.

 

Yep, it's done.

medea ~ # eix gnome-power

[I] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

     Available versions:  2.32.0!t 2.32.0-r1!t 2.32.0-r2!t [M]~3.0.2-r1!t [M]~3.2.1!t {+applet doc policykit test}

     Installed versions:  2.32.0-r2!t(12:29:54 10/24/11)(applet policykit -doc -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/

     Description:         Gnome Power Manager

I'm going to check this post.

Thanks

----------

## lunita

That post && dbus worked for me!

Thanks!

----------

## tomk

Merged previous post that was reported to the report topic by mistake.

----------

## audiodef

Glad I could help.   :Smile: 

----------

